# [aclocal] probleme de compilation (resolu)

## shrek35

bonsoir,

je suis en train d'essayer de compiler xawtv pour installer ma webcam Messenger

j'ai un probleme avec aclocal

l'erreur est la suivante : "am-wrapper: /usr/bin/aclocal-1.10 is missing or not executable.

            Please try emerging the correct version of automake."

J'ai donc fait un emerge=automake-1.10*

mais j'ai toujours une erreur: "

des idées ? * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ !! ]

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/xawtv-3.95-r1/temp/aclocal-15818.out

...

more /var/tmp/portage/xawtv-3.95-r1/temp/aclocal-15818.out

***** aclocal *****

am-wrapper: /usr/bin/aclocal-1.10 is missing or not executable.

            Please try emerging the correct version of automake."

merci

voici mon emerge info :

localhost ~ # emerge info

*** Deprecated use of action 'info', use '--info' instead

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Sun, 05 Nov 2006 13:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mir.zyrianes/net/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa asf avi bash berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cjk cli completion cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb divx4linux dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode fbdev ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb footmaticdb fortran gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack jpeg kde kdexdelta kernel_linux linguas_fr live lm_sensors logitch-mouse lzw lzw-tiff mime motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer musepack nas ncurses network nfs nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre pdflib perl pic png posix ppds pppd print python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtc samba scanner sdl session sox spell spl ssl svg symlink tcltk tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userland_GNU userlocales video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon vorbis xine xinerama xorg xosd xpm xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAYLast edited by shrek35 on Wed Nov 08, 2006 12:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai eu le probleme aussi... il faut emerger automake-1.10 ... pourtant il est en unstable mais bon :/

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> J'ai eu le probleme aussi... il faut emerger automake-1.10 ... pourtant il est en unstable mais bon :/

 

Mais c'est celui qu'il essaye d'emerger   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

C'est quoi l'erreur de l'automake alors ? 

parceque là c'est l'erreur de xawtv et je ne pense pas que l'erreur soit la meme, ou alors ca va etre dur à résoudre XD

----------

## shrek35

Bonsoir,

ce n'est pas une erreur de l'automake, c'est une erreur sur xawtv.

quand je fais un emerge de ce dernier, j'ai une erreur : 

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/xawtv-3.95-r1/temp/aclocal-6299.out

!!! ERROR: media-tv/xawtv-3.95-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  xawtv-3.95-r1.ebuild, line 78:   Called eautoreconf

  autotools.eclass, line 83:   Called eaclocal

  autotools.eclass, line 121:   Called autotools_run_tool 'aclocal'

  autotools.eclass, line 242:   Called die

!!! Failed Running aclocal !

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

je vais donc voir dans le fichier /var/tmp/portage/xawtv-3.95-r1/temp/aclocal-6299.out

et je trouve : 

am-wrapper: /usr/bin/aclocal-1.10 is missing or not executable.

            Please try emerging the correct version of automake.

j'ai donc fais emerge=automake-1.10*

dans emerge info j'ai maintenant : 

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

Mais cela ne resoud rien, tu suis toujours bloqué.

une idée ?

merci

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

 

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai donc fais emerge=automake-1.10*
> 
> dans emerge info j'ai maintenant :
> 
> sys-devel/automake: 1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2 

 

automake 1.10 est en testing.

Si tu l'as emergé de cette façon, 2 possibilités :

 tu as obtenu une erreur de portage, t'indiquant qu'automake 1.10 est masqué par le keyword ~amd64

 tu l'as démasqué avant, et il s'est installé correctement, et dans ce cas, automake-1.10 devrait apparaître dans ton emerge --info

Donc, là, il y a une contradiction.

----------

## shrek35

Bonjour

je n'ai pas fais un "emerge automake-1.10" mais juste "emerge=automake-1.10*"

qu'elle est la difference ?

de plus j'ai fais un emerge automake, sans version et il m'a installe la version automake-1.9.6-r2

donc point de version 1.10 necessaire a xawtv

cdt

----------

## netfab

Oui, donc ce n'était pas une erreur de frappe.

```
# emerge=automake-1.10*
```

Ne peut pas fonctionner : il faut un espace avant le =

Essaye :

```

# emerge =automake-1.10

```

Et là tu auras bien une erreur de portage.

----------

## CryoGen

```
am-wrapper: /usr/bin/aclocal-1.10 is missing or not executable.
```

Il a besoin d'automake-1.10, seulement automake-1.10 est toujours en ~arch et toi tu es en stable.

Donc tu fais un joli 

```
echo "=sys-devel/automake-1.10 ~arch" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

evidement tu remplaces arch par ton arch à toi (x86, amd64...)

ensuite tu emerges automake

```
emerge -av automake
```

tu verra que ca veut upgrader vers la 1.10

et ca devrait aller tout seul ensuite  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

En ce qui concerne le mélange branche stable/branche de test, je te conseille de lire la documentation officielle de Portage, en particulier cette section.

En gros pour installer automake-1.10 (qui est encore dans la branche de test) tu peux faire :

```
# echo "=automake-1.10 ~amd64" >> /usr/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -1 automake
```

C'est la méthode la plus conservative qui soit (une autre consisterait à ommettre le "=" et le numéro de version et automake serait alors toujours pris depuis la branche de test).

EDIT : grilled... Mais je préfère mes explications ! Na !  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## shrek35

Merci pour vos reponses et explications

je teste tout ca et je vous tiens au courant.

suite au prochain episode.

----------

## shrek35

c'est cool

ca marche.

j'ai rajoute ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" dans mon make .conf pour permettre l'utilisation de la branche de test.

2 questions betes : pour garder ma version en stable il me suffit d'enlever l'accept_keywords dans make.conf et de garder dans

/etc/portage/package.keywords : sys-devel/automake-1.10

mes futures mise a jour seront toujours en stable avec juste automake en test, c'est ca ?

quelle est la valeur ajoutée de mettre sys-devel devant automake-1.10 dans package.keywords ?

en tout cas merci de votre soution, xawtv compile.

Tks

----------

## titoucha

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> 2 questions betes : pour garder ma version en stable il me suffit d'enlever l'accept_keywords dans make.conf et de garder dans
> 
> /etc/portage/package.keywords : sys-devel/automake-1.10
> 
> mes futures mise a jour seront toujours en stable avec juste automake en test, c'est ca ?
> ...

 

C'est tout à fait correct à l'exception que quand tu mets la version il faut mettre un égal devant.

```
=sys-devel/automake-1.10
```

----------

## CryoGen

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> c'est cool
> 
> ca marche.
> 
> j'ai rajoute ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" dans mon make .conf pour permettre l'utilisation de la branche de test.
> ...

 

Avec ca tu es passé en "unstable" pour tous les soft ! Il suffisait d'ajouter automake dan le package.keywords pour qu'il passe en unstable. Pas besion de changer l'accpet_keyword pour emerger un soft unstable que tu rajoutes au package.keywords  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je plussoie CryoGen. Tu viens de passer ton système entier en branche de test ! Si ce n'est pas ce que tu veux et que tu n'as pas encore fait de mise à jour de world (si tu l'as fait tu as largement eu le temps de t'en rendre compte !), il est encore temps d'enlever le '~' devant le amd64 de ton /etc/make.conf et de te contenter de demander à ce que seul automake-1.10 soit pris de la branche de test en l'ajoutant dans /usr/portage/package.keywords, par exemple en entrant la ligne suivante dans un terminal :

```
# echo "=automake-1.10 ~amd64" >> /usr/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## shrek35

si, j'ai fais une mise a jour cette nuit !!!!

et tout est casse !!!

des erreurs partout   :Crying or Very sad: 

ce n'est pas trop grave car comme je debute sous Gentoo, tu travailles en ceinture bretelle.

c'est a dire que je travaille avec partimage. Donc j'ai perdu peu de chose a part du temps.

mais, c'est bien, j'apprends.

a+

----------

